

Facebook IT vending machines - sebastianhoitz
http://www.geek.com/articles/gadgets/facebook-introduces-vending-machines-for-computer-accessories-20110711/

======
mtrn
Interesting, I imagined most of the staff there would be more dutiful, when it
comes to repairs - and not just pick what they need from a supply room without
making a short note.

